# Coyote



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Had two come up in 3 hours, not called, while squirrel hunting in Delaware SP. I had my 10/22 but will be going back out with the AR to call some in.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Wow while squirrel hunting..guess they must be getting pretty thick.


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

There are tracks everywhere in the snow. Looked like they had been out searching the ice near the dam.


----------



## Hunt&fish4life (Dec 28, 2011)

Me and a buddy went out in logan and the tracks where everywhere but never had a dog come in . I bet we saw 10 sets of coyote tracks to every one set of deer tracks .


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Have any of you ever tried a lazer/ laser pointer to pick up eyes at night..? I think they would do agood job of reflecting eyes back, but wonder if it would spook yotes and fox..? HT


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Hardtop said:


> Have any of you ever tried a lazer/ laser pointer to pick up eyes at night..? I think they would do agood job of reflecting eyes back, but wonder if it would spook yotes and fox..? HT


Night Vision on the AR with Illuminator, The eyes stand out very well.


----------

